# AARRRRGH!!! i need a storage solution for hardware and tooling



## toag (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey guys, i finished the drywall on one side of the shop and have the ceiling done too!.

Now i am putting the benches in and need a hardware storeage (and tools too if possible) that doesnt cost a mint.  LISTAS are nice, but it isnt in the budget.  I have an old machinist box that i keep most of my DTI's and mics in, and i have a toolbox on wheels that i will clean up for hand tools, but i need something for drills, endmills, taps, cutters and reamers. and somethning for nuts and bolts.

I'm looking for something that can be stuck to the wall, not gonna break when i get all flustered and tool throwin, and made in good ole USA if at all possible.  or a neat home solution.
I'd love to see what some of you have come up with!


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Feb 18, 2014)

Toag,
Check out your local Habitat for Humanity or Goodwill for filing cabinets. They are cheap and sturdy.
**************Just Saying*******************Gator************


----------



## Dave Smith (Feb 18, 2014)

toag--an idea for your drill bits,and endmills and other items ---find an industrial kitchen salvage place to find good ideas---they have very nice cabinets on wheels that have slots for large aluminum trays--they work very good for many items of different sizes and they may not cost alot for the value--even the smaller fiberglass trays and cabinets used in school cafeterias would work good--also you can go back to the thread that we put pictures in of our shop storage systems for more ideas---Dave ***look under   where do you keep all your stuff  and also I think there was one on   where do you store all your drill bits
:thinking:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 18, 2014)

Find a Cabinet shop. They sometimes have seconds or something the lady of the house did not like after it was built. The stuff goes cheap cause they don't want the inventory.

 "Billy G"


----------



## toag (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas guys, i am checking into a few shops and a local second hand supply store.

I spent the afternoon moving machines around... i and flat out tired now.  and i still have more to move around tomorrow.
but i got the mill i off its timbers, finally.  4" doesnt seem like alot, but its a huge difference!  Lathe is next, after i get stuff cleaned up, and i need to make a new bed for my shop cat Mr Parker... kinda smashed the old one, that didnt go over well.  I told him it could have been worse, he could have been in it!


----------

